# Trawlers in Den Helder



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Taken earlier this month(Thumb)


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Here's a few more(Thumb)


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

And a few more


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Some interesting shots Pat.
All vessels looking quite smart.
Is the Endurance A945 Aberdeen registered?
Dave


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Yes Dave, she is Aberdeen registered. I notice that Jodie is Lowestoft registered. Hardly any fishing vessels left in GB, especially beamers, but plenty still operating on the Continent.


----------

